# buying plants and trees



## nellieK (Apr 11, 2015)

We would like to buy Bougainvillea plants, good cooking apple tree, walnut tree umbrella pine tree, and probably more. We are in Central Portugal and looked at one garden centre in Lousã and were not impressed. 

Grateful for any information.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There's a garden centre in Avelar which is about 15 minutes up the IC8 from you and another one in Ansaio. Also the Saturday market in FdV also has a few people that sell trees & plants etc. 

Probably similar standard to Lousa though.


----------



## nellieK (Apr 11, 2015)

thank you for the info


----------

